# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Cần tư vấn nâng cấp laptop

## minhhai1307

tình hình là laptop của mình mỗi khi chạy webgame thì lag tung chảo
các bạn xem giúp mình là cần nâng cấp gì để khắc phục tình hình hiện nay ????

----------


## dichvuseo001

*trả lời: cần tư vấn nâng cấp laptop*

ko có ai giúp mình sao ? hjx ..........

----------


## bocghenem

*trả lời: cần tư vấn nâng cấp laptop*

web game bạn chơi là game gì ?, bạn chơi 1 tài khoản hay nhiều tài khoản. hiện nay laptop bạn chỉ có thể nâng ram lên tối đa 4gb hoặc 8gb tùy theo dòng laptop của bạn. laptop của bạn là hiệu gì, bạn có thể cung cấp cụ thể tên của hảng đó để mình và thành viên khác hỗ trợ cụ thể hơn. laptop có thể nâng cấp cpu nhưng phải lựa chọn kỹ càng. riêng về card đồ họa của bạn là onboard nên cũng ảnh hưởng phần nào đến chất lượng game của bạn. và không loại trừ cả chất lượng mạng của bạn hiện giờ. vì game lag có nhiều nguyên nhân, nên bạn phải tìm hiểu cụ thể để có phương hướng tốt nhất.

----------


## haudinhads

*trả lời: cần tư vấn nâng cấp laptop*

laptop core 2 dual thì chạy game cũng yếu lắm. con này nâng cấp thì cũng dở, đặc biệt mà chơi mấy game online hiện nay thì cũng lag tung chảo ra roài.chỉ chơi nhưng game flash nhẹ nhàng thì còn ok!

----------


## maruco

*trả lời: cần tư vấn nâng cấp laptop*

game online chỉ ngiến dung lượng ram của bạn thôi, bạn cứ nâng cấp ram là ok

----------

